# remplacement d'un Airpod égaré



## al1m (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour les amis.

Ayant perdu un Airpod et n'ayant pu le localiser pour le retrouver, je me suis résigné à en commander un neuf à l'assistance Apple. On m'a juste réclamé le n° de série (présent sur la facture, à l'intérieur du boitier ou dans General/Informations des réglages du iDevice sur lequel ils sont connectés).
Commande effectuée hier à 10h20, livrée ce matin à 10h30 par DHL (ça vient de Eindhoven).
Un petit reset du boitier et c'est reparti !
Coût avec la livraison: 91 €, c'est pas cadeau mais le service est rendu et bien rendu !

...si ça peut vous être utile...


----------



## Michael003 (3 Mai 2018)

Je crois que sans les frais de ports c'est 70€ l'écouteur


----------



## al1m (5 Mai 2018)

C’est 79 TTC et 12 TTC de port


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Juin 2018)

Hello!
Petites questions. Depuis combien de temps as-tu tes AirPod? Vois-tu maintenant une différence d’autonomie entre l’ancien et le nouveau?


----------

